

What If? Stemcell technology may make Artificial Gametogenesis possible - jeremyawon
http://sciencenow.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/full/2008/415/2

======
jeremyawon
The implications of this really jumped out at me. There are the obvious
benefits - infertile/homosexual couples would be able to reproduce. It would
also make possible "perfect" contraception - safely sterilize yourself knowing
you can still have children.

On the other hand, this would completely undermine maternity/paternity testing
(and thereby associated laws?). Anyone could unwittingly sire someones
offspring by shaking their hand (imagine what crazed fans would do with this).

Anyone else have thoughts on this? I suppose while the promise of stemcell
technology was always obviously revolutionary to me, this "What If?" just made
its disruptive potential clear.

*edit: re-maternity/paternity laws, i wonder what legal precedents are set by people contesting responsibility on the grounds of having an identical twin.

